# Question for a job



## Adamos (Jan 17, 2006)

My name is Adam I am from Poland .In January I''ll be in Manchester or London.I worked at Noritsu 1001,1201,1701 at now I work on I-lab15(digital contact printing).I have 10 years experience.I taking photos to weddings,documents ,celebrations etc. I use photoshop and I am good skills communication with people. My language is a communicative but I fast learn. Please tell me where can I get a permanent job .Thank you very much!!!!


----------

